# bass pro shop



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)

zup all 
I was poking around in the job market and ran across bass pro shop ad
it said it would open fall 03 in hampton 
anybody know where?


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

6 months ago I was told it would be in a new building that was originaly intended to be a K-mart(before they downsized), on Mercury Blvd. The building was started awhile back.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

fishwagon has it right.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

It will be located in the Power Plant. A Lowes is there now. you can see it from I 64 just south of Mercury.


----------



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)

zup all 
thanx for the input 
i was told that it would be opening around late october


----------

